# Parking in York



## Bushmerv (Dec 22, 2018)

Hiya does anybody know a place I can park near the centre of York tonite please?


----------



## barryd (Dec 22, 2018)

York is a nightmare at the best of time for parking a car and its Christmas.  You might be better parking away from the centre and using a cab to get into town.


----------



## Bushmerv (Dec 22, 2018)

Cheers for that mate, I thought as much but I thought someone might just know a little spot


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 22, 2018)

*One of the Park and rides*

Is setup for Motorhomes..
But check
Which one and its opening hours
Times of buses
Cost of taxi
Can you overnight probably not advertised but maybe ?
and can you leave late at night..
Good luck we stayed in the day and all was good


----------



## Richard M (Dec 22, 2018)

*Park and ride*

The Askham Bar park and ride has a few dedicated MH spaces to the left as you drive in, your within walking distance of a couple of pubs and Tescos and its only 2 minutes off the A64.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 22, 2018)

No overnight parking in any of Yorks park and rides.  Motorhome parking | Motorhome parking | City of York Council


----------



## alcam (Dec 22, 2018)

Bushmerv said:


> Hiya does anybody know a place I can park near the centre of York tonite please?



Head out of town from micklegate . Sure there is an industrial estate off to the right . Walkable to city centre


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 22, 2018)

Fosse island road has space for mhomes and i know peeps have stayed overnight in the past. Not done it myself though.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 22, 2018)

copied from another forum


We headed to York and the first mistake was driving past the park and ride, we just had not done any research, dropped the other half and the pooch off at our daughters and a local neighbour politely informed me that it was permit parking only before i had actually turned the engine off. I informed her that I knew that and was dropping off to which she gave me directions to two carparks just round the corner.
Car park 1 Height barrier
Car park 2 No height barrier, loads of empty bays for coaches and mini buses, big sign saying 'no motorhomes'
Eventually found parking at YO31 7UP - Foss Islands Road, opposite Morrisons and Waitrose superstores.

There is on road parking for about 20 Vans/Motorhomes and unless you want to use the park and ride it is ideal for visiting York.

Don't waste your time trying all the carparks and various other off road parking, like us.
Wasted about 45 mins and just got stressed out.
Well worth a visit


----------



## Makzine (Dec 22, 2018)

We’ve used fosse island road before, and never had a problem as long as your gone before the wardens are about in the morning, shouldn’t be a problem.  :wave: I think thenit cost £2.00 to over night after 8pm I think but could be more than that now as it was a couple of years ago now.  :wave:


----------



## RodYork (Dec 24, 2018)

alcam said:


> Head out of town from micklegate . Sure there is an industrial estate off to the right . Walkable to city centre



The Raylor Center


----------



## Bushmerv (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback everyone


----------

